# How important is gluten free



## AngryNinja (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello all. Just wondering what everyones opinion is about hashimotos and gluten free. Has anyone reaped any real and noticeable benefits?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

For me? There's no value in going gluten free. I have no sensitives and ingest gluten regularly.

But if your are gluten sensitive? It can mean the world.

I think the first rule of thyroid disorders is that there is no universally effective treatment...we are so very different when it comes to medical stuff.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

when I went GF, everything improved - pain, stiffness, sleep, energy. When I ingest it, I feel it.. I am one who cannot tolerate it at all. The only way (short of a colonoscopy) to know how it affcts you is to try going GF for a few weeks. I noticed a big difference within 2 weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I have but I am sensitive to wheat and wheat gluten. Other glutens don't bother me. Only way to find out is to go gluten-free for 30 days at home.

And that means probably preparing most if not all your meals at home.

Welcome!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Reducing sugar and eliminating white flours - chips etc made a huge difference for me. More energy - no more crash, no more intestinal issues, weight loss in the belly area. Not totally gluten free but still made a huge difference in how I feel.

When I eat it now it makes me feel sick.


----------



## AngryNinja (Sep 28, 2014)

You know, after I was initially diagnosed with Hashimotos, out of desperation to feel better, I went gluten free. This lasted for a good 6 months. This was also during a time when meds and supplements where being changed, added, etc; therefore, I could not asscociate any health changes due to being gluten free. 
Since then, I had a food sensitivity test done, which showed I had zero sensitivity to gluten, but a moderate sensitivity to whole wheat. Due to the fact that I was "starving" I began eating whatever I wanted as long as it was not labeled " whole wheat. 
I am not sure if gluten is the culprit, but I have started to feel bad again, which it mostly starts late afternoon to early evenings.
I will probably refrain from eating gluten again and see if it helps.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I would just stay away from wheat and wheat gluten then. And it is true; to be a good scientist, omitting one thing at a time is the true way to assess.

Hugs,


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I have no gluten sensitivities so it makes no difference to my system and I continue to eat gluten. I have recently cut way back on white sugar and white flour and that has made a difference in my energy and my weight, finally.


----------

